# LePou Plugins Amp Pack - My metal comparison



## alessandroarzilli (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey folks, I've made a quick comparison tone test using the infamous LePou Amp Sims: HyBrit, LE456, Lecto, Legion and Lextac!
This plugins originated from the mythical LePou (sometimes credited as Poulin), who more than a decade ago released some absolutely fantastic free amp and cab sims. His homepage has been for a while https://lepouplugins.blogspot.com , but unfortunately it now seems to be a broken link. However, they are still available to download from the KVR audio site https://www.kvraudio.com/developer/lepou-plugins .
My absolutely favorite one is the Lextac, because it sounds very close to a real amp head, especially if I set the gain to lower amounts.
Here's the link to my video comparison:

This is not a sponsored video, I'm just a metalhead who likes to make gear reviews.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Jun 8, 2019)

So, guys, what's your favourite free IR pack?


----------



## Boofchuck (Jun 10, 2019)

I very much enjoy the Ignite Emmissary, Lecto and LE456. My broke ass really appreciates these free sims.


----------



## Xenogen (Jun 10, 2019)

Awesome video mate. The LePou plugins are absolutely some of my favorites. I also love the Lextac and the Hybrit (boosted with TSE 808 tube screamer sim) and use it extensively in recording.

I also really like the Lecto too, but I've started using Ignite's Emissary and I honestly think that is going to be my new go to amp sim.


----------



## Xenogen (Jun 10, 2019)

Nick Crow's Plugins are also pretty solid combined with IRs. I've used the 8505, 7170 and the Wagner Sharp. 
http://nickcrowlab.blogspot.com/

I also used the TSE808 for many years infront of the Hybrit. Great little pedal sim.
https://www.tseaudio.com/software/tse808

Last, but not least, Ignite Amps SHB-1 is my go to for bass tones. http://www.igniteamps.com/#shb-1

I also recently started to use Ignite Amps Emissary, and it blew my mind at how good the quality was. I no longer need to use a Tube Screamer for this sim because it feels like it has one built in already.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Jun 11, 2019)

Xenogen said:


> Nick Crow's Plugins are also pretty solid combined with IRs. I've used the 8505, 7170 and the Wagner Sharp.
> http://nickcrowlab.blogspot.com/
> I also used the TSE808 for many years infront of the Hybrit. Great little pedal sim.
> https://www.tseaudio.com/software/tse808
> ...



I'm absolutely with you and I agree with what you said! And for the Nick Crow's plugins, yes I know them very good  as I've already pre-recorded another one of my crappy video reviews about them, but I've scheduled for the next month since there are sooo many other plugins to try before (tomorrow I'll post my test of the Nembrini MRH810).
I have to admit that they all sound extremely good, LePou's ones were such a lightning in the sky when they came out, years ago! ARecently I bought the Fortin NTS suite and I must admit that it's one step higher compared to any other one, but I've used the TSE808 a lot, I love The Serina Experiment's plugins! Their X50 v2 is another sooo great one


----------



## Xenogen (Jun 11, 2019)

alessandroarzilli said:


> I'm absolutely with you and I agree with what you said! And for the Nick Crow's plugins, yes I know them very good  as I've already pre-recorded another one of my crappy video reviews about them, but I've scheduled for the next month since there are sooo many other plugins to try before (tomorrow I'll post my test of the Nembrini MRH810).
> I have to admit that they all sound extremely good, LePou's ones were such a lightning in the sky when they came out, years ago! ARecently I bought the Fortin NTS suite and I must admit that it's one step higher compared to any other one, but I've used the TSE808 a lot, I love The Serina Experiment's plugins! Their X50 v2 is another sooo great one



I remember when LePou's plugins first came out in the late 2000s/early 2010s and people were talking about cloning amps with Impulse Responses. They made such a ruckus on the guitarampmodelling.com forums.

Who thinks of these crazy ideas!?

I don't know, but I can't thank these people enough for their help in making digital music so easy.


----------

